# Replacement cable for V-MODA M100



## devonuto

I'm not a real fan of the V-MODA's standard cables.  I prefer something a bit more flexible, with a bit of a rubbery feel.
   
  Anyway, I'm looking for a replacement, something along the lines around 1m (3 feet) long, male to male 3.5mm cable.  I would make up my own, but in order for the cable to fit the headphones, the jack casing can be no wider than 6mm, which makes putting together custom ones quite difficult.
   
  Does anyone know of any over-the-counter cables that might do what I'm after?
   
  Cheers.
   
  PS: Not really fussed about having a mic, or controls on the cable itself, as I usually run the audio through an AMP.


----------



## drbobzorz

BUMP!!!
   
  i feel the same way. I'd love some input on this!?!?!
   
  -bobzor


----------



## dangerzone9k

TTT


----------



## werebear

The FiiO RC-MH1 is specifically made for the M-100s


----------



## clubberkamar

will audio technica's AT-CA44s work for M100? and work well?
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D790&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dat-ca44s%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den


----------



## Marat Sar

C´mon, bump! Don´t bury all those juicy cable choices in the main m-100 thread, it´s 800-pages long.
  
 These are recommended by the company itself: http://www.moon-audio.com/moon-audio-blue-dragon-headphone-cable.html
  
 Price is laughable, really, and the blue colour is garish, but the sound description looks like it brings what the m-100s are missing. The vocals forward. Without bass reduction they tend to swallow some luster from the vocal timber.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Here's a list of working cables that I've personally tested:
  
 Radio Shack Auvio cables
 Beats cables (all versions)
 B&O H6 Cable (Buttons and mic iOS compatible)
  
 I also found some no name cables at a clothing store in my neighborhood in Brooklyn that fit. If you have your M-100 while you're out, just check and see if any random cables you come across have a plug housing that's as thin or thinner than your V-MODA cable.


----------



## lukeap69

This is what I use. http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/281199686467


----------



## Cirkustanz

lukeap69 said:


> This is what I use. http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/281199686467


 
  
 That's awesome...I'm glad they show different lengths available.  I commonly use a bluetooth device as the actual source of my music, so for my 598's I had a guy make me up a very short cable.  He kept asking me if I was sure I wanted one as short as I asked, but he made it and it was perfect.
  
 Maybe that seller could make me up the length I'd want (if I remember correctly, it was something like 9 inches...since I wear that device on my shirt collar.  I might be picking up the m100's this week, if I do I'll be sure to send that seller a message!


----------



## expontherise

Besides the Moon-audio options which I am reluctant to pay more than my headphones had costed for a non-detachable cord to be implemented in to my cans, but want to be able to have a cord run to both earcups. I reached V-Moda support who would not provide a cord able to purchase, but advised having a wire run to each cup will lower resistance on the speakers, which will provide slightly better quality.
  
 Anyone have any ideas I looked at the Denon AH-D600/700 replacements you can find on amazon/ebay that will fit, but they are 1 pole, does anyone know if they would work on these as everything with the V-moda's is usually a 3 pole tap.


----------



## Devodonaldson

expontherise said:


> Besides the Moon-audio options which I am reluctant to pay more than my headphones had costed for a non-detachable cord to be implemented in to my cans, but want to be able to have a cord run to both earcups. I reached V-Moda support who would not provide a cord able to purchase, but advised having a wire run to each cup will lower resistance on the speakers, which will provide slightly better quality.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas I looked at the Denon AH-D600/700 replacements you can find on amazon/ebay that will fit, but they are 1 pole, does anyone know if they would work on these as everything with the V-moda's is usually a 3 pole tap.



The denon cable won't work, utensils that seller will make one that fits the V-moda. Just inform him that you need the dual output side to be 3 pole 3.5mm for use with your V-moda headphones. Love the added sound quality te cable has provided


----------



## SpiderNhan

I recently posted this in the M-100 thread.
  
 "The effect on sound of the double-ended cable, while subtle, is notable and is now my preferred way to listen to the M-100s. It's hard to describe the difference other than saying it sounds a little... "more." I originally planned to only use the double-ended cable at home, but it sounds so good I put up with the slight annoyances of taking it on the go. Here is my experience.
  
 For portable use it's a bit of a pain as the cable is long and thick and likes to form twists and loops if you move your phone or DAP around a lot. Simply rotating the headphone jack will undo most of the twisting, but it is annoying and something to be aware of.
  

  
 Walking around I didn't notice much of a comfort difference between single-sided and double-sided cable entry, which was an initial worry of mine.
  

  
 I think it has to do with the Y-splitter. It's a precision machined piece of aluminum that's just heavy enough to keep the cables above the Y-split straight while not adding any perceived weight to the headphones. The Y-splitter sits just below my chest and both ends of the cable stay out of the way when turning my head. 
  

  
 The braided fabric on the lower half of the cable is black interwoven with specks of red. It is heavy-duty and annoyingly microphonic causing zipper-like sounds when it brushes against something, like your pant leg or a passing pomeranian. The headphone jack, while beautifully crafted with a substantial spring-coil strain relief, is large and not too friendly to shallower pockets.
  

  
 The ends that plug into the M-100 are marked with small letters indicating Left and Right channels, but it's a small annoyance searching for white markings on tiny silver cylinders. I used a bit of colored tape make the distinction more obvious.
  

  
 They also look pretty nice plugged into the headphones.
  

  
 For a little less than $20, I think this cable is a nice upgrade to a headphone that I've loved listening to for years.
  
 You can find it on Amazon here and eBay here(black) and here(red)."


----------



## expontherise

devodonaldson said:


> The denon cable won't work, utensils that seller will make one that fits the V-moda. Just inform him that you need the dual output side to be 3 pole 3.5mm for use with your V-moda headphones. Love the added sound quality te cable has provided


 

 Yeah, I had an Amazon store custom make one with the right connections and now its for sale. You can look up V-moda m-100 or XS upgrade cable now. I sent them Diagrams and everything explaining. This riddle was previously solved and there is now an available item on the market for it as a result. 
  
 Edit: I do appreciate the look out though     I'm sure you had done what I've done a bunch of times, respond to an older post then realized later on in the thread, the inquiry was resolved.


----------



## expontherise

M-100's @ Microsoft store for $150.   $250 - $100 bing rewards coupon (free bing rewards membership to obtain).
  
 Edit: Phanton Chrome only


----------



## Hypespazm

Im going to try this cable out!


----------



## stuck limo

Can anyone recommend any double ended cables (is that what they're called) that NOT microphonic that could be used with M-100/XS?


----------



## stuck limo

marat sar said:


> C´mon, bump! Don´t bury all those juicy cable choices in the main m-100 thread, it´s 800-pages long.
> 
> These are recommended by the company itself: http://www.moon-audio.com/moon-audio-blue-dragon-headphone-cable.html
> 
> Price is laughable, really, and the blue colour is garish, but the sound description looks like it brings what the m-100s are missing. The vocals forward. Without bass reduction they tend to swallow some luster from the vocal timber.


 

 When they say V-Moda M-80 (not balanced) what does that mean? "Not Balanced"....is there some "balanced" option? I'm confused.


----------



## expontherise

stuck limo said:


> When they say V-Moda M-80 (not balanced) what does that mean? "Not Balanced"....is there some "balanced" option? I'm confused.


 

 Balanced is when the each termination is not stereo (2-3 black rings on the 3.5mm tip) but mono (1 black ring on the 3.5mm tip). The V-moda's will not take the options with 1 ring (mono). However, do not do this unless you understand why you are doing it, if you WANT balanced for the V-modas, you can clip the interconnecting cable that runs through the headband.

 Though I had a company on Amazon create a custom cable for me, which they now market.. There are different colors and lengths they offer, you can see my avatar photo for a look at mine.

https://www.amazon.com/NEOMUSICIA-Replacement-upgrade-Crossfade-Headphone/dp/B01J9VZ3KC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486577974&sr=8-1&keywords=m100+upgrade+cable 
  
 This has all three 3.5mm tips as Stereo as necessary for the M100 to work.


----------



## Hypespazm

expontherise said:


> Balanced is when the each termination is not stereo (2-3 black rings on the 3.5mm tip) but mono (1 black ring on the 3.5mm tip). The V-moda's will not take the options with 1 ring (mono). However, do not do this unless you understand why you are doing it, if you WANT balanced for the V-modas, you can clip the interconnecting cable that runs through the headband.
> 
> Though I had a company on Amazon create a custom cable for me, which they now market.. There are different colors and lengths they offer, you can see my avatar photo for a look at mine.
> 
> ...


 
 how would one "clip" them to make them balanced seems like alot of work to make them balanced. is it really worth it though?


----------



## expontherise

hypespazm said:


> how would one "clip" them to make them balanced seems like alot of work to make them balanced. is it really worth it though?


 

 by clip I mean cut the interconnecting wire that connects each speaker through the headband.. and I don't know how they respond to being balanced as I was not Brave enough to void my warranty.. Maybe when my warranty is up I will experiment with my set more.

 However, These aren't really the type of headphone one would typically care to be balanced, since it requires additional expensive gear to benefit from it, such as a Balanced amp and cables and then as I mentioned above, If your under warranty for these you will void it to make them balanced.

 It essentially lets each speaker get its own individual signal and power through the wires instead of sharing the signal and power in any way (its deeper than this, that's my version of TLDR about the subject)
  
 Edit: https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


----------



## Hypespazm

well what My question would be is , is the amazon wire a good enough noticable upgrade then? since technically both speakers are powered by either side?


----------



## expontherise

hypespazm said:


> well what My question would be is , is the amazon wire a good enough noticable upgrade then? since technically both speakers are powered by either side?


 

 I personally found the cable a sound improvement. I feel like it brought the highs out more and left the bass right where it was. I am a basshead so anything that degraded the bass would have been a large negative for me. But the fact it brought the highs out more, but not too much was a bonus.

 As a basshead I regularly have amp turned way up along with the volume, to get highly impactful bass response. This cable was a noticeable difference from the stock one at very high volumes.
  
 Edit: although it does bring portability down slightly.. the cable needs to be wound up (I wrap it around my hand) and placed in between the pads to fit in the carry case.


----------



## stuck limo

Well, I'm going to get it then....I have to decide between the red and black versions...and I'm going to go for the 1.2 meter as I think 1.5 is little excessive for my purposes. I would also love to try balancing my headphones, as I do have a Geek Out 2A DAC/Amp that DOES do balanced output (and it sounds phenomenal). So you're saying just cut the cable and boom it's balanced?


expontherise said:


> I personally found the cable a sound improvement. I feel like it brought the highs out more and left the bass right where it was. I am a basshead so anything that degraded the bass would have been a large negative for me. But the fact it brought the highs out more, but not too much was a bonus.
> 
> As a basshead I regularly have amp turned way up along with the volume, to get highly impactful bass response. This cable was a noticeable difference from the stock one at very high volumes.
> 
> Edit: although it does bring portability down slightly.. the cable needs to be wound up (I wrap it around my hand) and placed in between the pads to fit in the carry case.


----------



## Devodonaldson

hypespazm said:


> well what My question would be is , is the amazon wire a good enough noticable upgrade then? since technically both speakers are powered by either side?


 Been rocking with this cable over six months. I love it. I don't listen to mp3. All flac files played through my dragonfly red dac. The sound difference was definitely noticeable from jump. An increase in overall clarity and presence. Bass was already on point for this type of can. I felt the difference more for singing vocals. I use these headphones for modern music, hip hop and vocals. It made enough of a difference for me that I also use this cable connected to my V-moda XS that I use exclusively as a headphone for my runs. Great sounding music is the best way to workout


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone found a good STRAIGHT 3.5mm to 3.5mm for this that actually fits well? The Walmart brand I just grabbed just gives me static and won't fit properly. Plugged in the V-Moda stock cable and of course it's perfect sounding and fitting.


----------



## stuck limo

expontherise said:


> Balanced is when the each termination is not stereo (2-3 black rings on the 3.5mm tip) but mono (1 black ring on the 3.5mm tip). The V-moda's will not take the options with 1 ring (mono). However, do not do this unless you understand why you are doing it, if you WANT balanced for the V-modas, you can clip the interconnecting cable that runs through the headband.
> 
> Though I had a company on Amazon create a custom cable for me, which they now market.. There are different colors and lengths they offer, you can see my avatar photo for a look at mine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, did you take a buddy out for a photo shoot or was this completely unplanned? What camera did you use?


----------



## expontherise

stuck limo said:


> OK, did you take a buddy out for a photo shoot or was this completely unplanned? What camera did you use?




 The photos on here arent mine, i just have the one for my avatar that i took, i just used my samsung s6 edge


----------



## SpiderNhan

stuck limo said:


> OK, did you take a buddy out for a photo shoot or was this completely unplanned? What camera did you use?


 
 Are you asking about my photos? It was semi-planned. That day was the first day I took the cable out and while waiting at a bus stop I told my girlfriend to snap the full-body photo. The pic on my lap was while riding the bus and the rest were taken in my apartment. All photos were shot using my Samsung Galaxy S6 Active and were retouched using the Snapspeed app.


----------



## stuck limo

spidernhan said:


> Are you asking about my photos? It was semi-planned. That day was the first day I took the cable out and while waiting at a bus stop I told my girlfriend to snap the full-body photo. The pic on my lap was while riding the bus and the rest were taken in my apartment. All photos were shot using my Samsung Galaxy S6 Active and were retouched using the Snapspeed app.


 
  
 Mine should be here Saturday so I'll see how it sounds!


----------



## expontherise

stuck limo said:


> Mine should be here Saturday so I'll see how it sounds!


 
 If your not satisfied and the product works (wires in general, even $700 cables can be DOA), PM me if you don't want them.. I have a friend who just bought the XS and I will buy them from you for him.


----------



## stuck limo

expontherise said:


> even $700 cables can be DOA)


 
  
 Really??? How does that work? Like broken inside the housing?


----------



## stuck limo

Yeah, I got these (black) in 1.2 meter and I'm impressed by them. The microphonics could be drastically improved, but the bass impact and general sound quality increase was well worth the price. My price was $17 on Amazon, but they arrived late, so I got $5 bucks back. So I got them for essentially 12 bucks.


----------



## expontherise

stuck limo said:


> Yeah, I got these (black) in 1.2 meter and I'm impressed by them. The microphonics could be drastically improved, but the bass impact and general sound quality increase was well worth the price. My price was $17 on Amazon, but they arrived late, so I got $5 bucks back. So I got them for essentially 12 bucks.


 

 I agree it does enhance the sound some,  not too much.. but enough I cant make myself use the stock cable any longer, it just... feels like its missing something in the sq


----------



## rubixN

I am on my second pair of M-100's. First pair I had modded with Dragon Audio cables. They sounded pretty fantastic with the aftermarket mod. Those were my first pair of headphones that gave me that "holy ****" moment listening to music.
  
 Just did the lifetime upgrade thing and exchanged them for a pair of the wireless M-100's. I have become even more of a believer in the magic of high-end custom cables. I just bought a BTG Q Cable for my Audeze LCD-2's and I am going definitely going to buy some fancy copper for my new wireless M-100's as you can switch to wired mode when they are plugged in. The wireless mode is great for walking around and not having to worry about cable snags etc. But I want the wired option for traveling and long listening sessions. The Audeze's are simply to bulky and not good for mobile use.
  
 DHC makes these cables, DHC Molecule 2.0 which are pretty pricey but if you're a believer probably totally worth it. I'm probably going to order a pair. I just have to recover from dropping $400 on the BTG cables. Once I get them I'll let you guys know if they in fact are worth it.


----------



## MoWe

Hi guys!

Sorry for diggin out that old thread but I got the cable this thread is about from Amazon and my M-100 refuse to play on both sides. I have no other Headphone to test the cable.
So just to be clear before I sent the cable back: I can use the cable on the M-100 without modding them? Right? It is not balanced but it should work at least. 

I hope somebody still reads this thread and thank you in advance for any advice.


----------

